# A challenge to AAAC



## Baldwin (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's your challenge: You are invited to a Memorial Day barbecue and are buying a whole new outfit. (Late spring, early summer) What do you buy?

Here's the fun part: your budget:
Shoes: $100
Trousers/shorts: $45
Shirt: $45
Accessories & Furnishings: $50

Total: $240

You must buy new (no thrift stores; goodwill). Ebay or similar sites are not an option, as well...even for new. Any other online retailers or brick and mortar stores are permitted. Prices must reflect what is available now (March 1- April 1)...so no "I saw this on sale 15 years ago at Bloomingdales." All clothing styles are permitted, no matter if you prefer ultra-casual, jeans with an OCBD, "preppy", etc etc.

Also, any tool can walk into Old Navy and buy these things for a song. I want to see what brands/designers and savings the mavens of AAAC produce.

Warning: Your posting of deals and outfit ideas may result in a change in the purchasing behaviour of your forum colleagues.

Me?

Shoes: Cole Haan Ransford Venetian Moccasins/Loafers- $80 @ Nordstrom Rack









ALTERNATE - Sperry Top Sider Suede boat shoes, amazon.com $65 https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71pdQ%2BIbmFL._SL1500_.jpg

Shirt: Ralph Lauren Golf polo shirt, sky blue, clearanced at my grandfather's pro shop: $29

Trousers: Ralph Lauren Khaki trousers: $30 @ TJ Maxx
Alternate: RL Khaki shorts: $25 @ TJ Maxx

Accessories:
Sunglasses: Cole Haan sunglasses: $20 @ Nordstrom Rack
Underwear: Designer boxers (burberry) Saks Off 5th: $25

Cost (Not using alternatives): $194 
With alternatives: $164

Is it "budget" for most people? No. They could throw an outfit together at Wal-Mart and Payless ShoeSource for less. Will they look like a pile of worn out polyester and sweat by the time the BBQ is ready? Probably. Is the outfit "budget" by calibre of the designers/brand and quality of the garments? yes. Do I feel I am getting a better value than the Wal-Mart target shopper? Yup. How do I know? I purchased and have worn every single item within the last 3 weeks.

I want to see what you guys come up with. I still have space in the closet.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Memorial day is traditional Southern seersucker opening day. Overstock has seersucker suits for $90, JAB for $129, cheap shirt, no tie--the rest would be trivial. A Memorial Day BBQ down here has a lot of people and will often be at a Country Club or a house built for entertaining. Smaller parties are "cook-outs" and shorts, pull-over shirts and boat shoes are worn if it's in somebody's back yard.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As cdavant indicates, people at a house grilling hamburgers or steaks or whatnot is not a barbeque. A barbeque involves slow cooking (8-24 hours) of pork shoulders, ribs, or perhaps beef brisket. Barbeque usually (though not invariably) involves a good deal of sauce, which means that particularly nice clothes are ill suited to such a gathering.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure why anyone would be buying new clothes to go to a cook out, but if I had to do so I guess I would get a pair of Dockers khakis for $33, a pair of Dockers boat shoes for about $69, and just about any golf shirt I could find (perhaps from Target) for about $12-15. 

Unfortunately I will be working in a coat and tie on Memorial Day. 

Cruiser


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

JAB- madras plaid patch madras pants $44.75; from STP- Bugatchi medium blue cotton twill blazer $74.96 before 20-30% off codes, I'm with you, Cruiser and Cvandt on the boat shoes and cheap shirt. Top it off from STP with a plaid patchwork bucket hat $6.71 (before code),or plaid print straw fedora $6.76 (before code), or natural sea grass fedora $7.61( before code) or all three whith a change every hour.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Nantucket red 40$

Flat-Front-Cotton-For-Men.html

The barrett is 35$ at burlington right now
https://bassshoes.harborghb.com/bass-new-arrivals-mens

White 40$
https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/polostees/piquepolos/PRDOVR~23232/23232.jsp


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I decided to limit myself to NM Last Call website, for amusement...

Shoes: Hush Puppy saddle or suede "oxford": $89
Trousers: Canterbury chinos: $39
Shirt: silk waffle-knit short-sleeve shirt (violet or blue): $55
Accessories: hip flask: $25


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> As cdavant indicates, people at a house grilling hamburgers or steaks or whatnot is not a barbeque.


Up north we call any backyard party that involves cooking on a grill - a BBQ.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't help it that you yankees know nothing about barbeque. ;P 

(I spent several years in college and undergrad educating my intelligent-but-ignorant classmates, including several from MA, about the correct use of the word.)


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> I can't help it that you yankees know nothing about barbeque. ;P
> 
> (I spent several years in college and undergrad educating my intelligent-but-ignorant classmates, including several from MA, about the correct use of the word.)


Right, because Southerners want to get into discussions about the correct use of the language.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Some of us are happy to have those discussions, mrkleen. Just as many native Bostonians couldn't string three correct sentences together if Curt Schilling's life depended on it.


----------



## Baldwin (Jun 29, 2010)

mrkleen said:


> Right, because Southerners want to get into discussions about the correct use of the language.


Thank you. + imaginary rep for both your posts.

Yes, a decent set of clothes aren't demanded for a BBQ or really ANY function in the US. I substituted "BBQ" for a "summer/spring day where I do not want to be a slob in soiled, oversized elastic-band jeans" in order to make the exercise a little more concrete.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Some of us are happy to have those discussions, mrkleen. Just as many native Bostonians couldn't string three correct sentences together if Curt Schilling's life depended on it.


Actually, Shilling was born in Alaska. He is about as authentic as Manhattan Clam Chowder.

As for most educated populous...I would put Boston vs. Atlanta any day of the week. But I digress.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I would say madras shorts, which can be bought at Macy's for about $40, Sperry Topsiders ($40-$60) and a short sleeve button down from the Brooks brothers outlet ($45 or so).


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> Accessories: hip flask: $25


You have my vote as winner of the challenge.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Who cares. I'm just going to go in a t-shirt and jean shorts.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Who cares. I'm just going to go in a t-shirt and jean shorts.


Same here. And the jeans will be cutoffs that had a big hole in the knee so I got out the scissors and cut everything below the hole off.  If I have to purchase at least one new item, I'll buy some new underwear at Sam's Club for $6. That leaves me $234 to supply the beer.

andy b.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> You have my vote as winner of the challenge.


Thank you!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shoes: Bass Weejun
Shorts: L.L. Bean khaki
Shirt: Lands' End madras
Accessories and Furnishings: Leatherman Ltd. belt



Baldwin said:


> Here's your challenge: You are invited to a Memorial Day barbecue and are buying a whole new outfit. (Late spring, early summer) What do you buy?
> 
> Here's the fun part: your budget:
> Shoes: $100
> ...


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I can assure you I am all at sea for suggestions here.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

You go away for a day and AAAC turns into www.MoneySavingExpert.com

I buy all my stuff at Lidl and Primark anyway.

I don't like the loafers in the photo - terrible colour and I do not like the style without a bar across the top.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

andy b. said:


> Same here. And the jeans will be cutoffs that had a big hole in the knee so I got out the scissors and cut everything below the hole off.  If I have to purchase at least one new item, I'll buy some new underwear at Sam's Club for $6. That leaves me $234 to supply the beer.
> 
> andy b.


 Nice one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Baldwin (Jun 29, 2010)

Kingstonian said:


> You go away for a day and AAAC turns into www.MoneySavingExpert.com
> 
> I buy all my stuff at Lidl and Primark anyway.
> 
> I don't like the loafers in the photo - terrible colour and I do not like the style without a bar across the top.


Funny. I am the exact opposite. I do not care for a bar/other adornment on my loafers.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Growing up in the rural West we called it a 'weenie-roast'.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

If you buy all this new will you distress/age any of it before the roast? Thinking in particular of the loafers here. Nice, but too clean might ruin the "casual" look.

Don't forget haircut.

Also, how big is the barbecue and what (do you know) is the dress code. Informal? Casual? Summer picnic? Do you know anyone who is going?



Baldwin said:


> Here's your challenge: You are invited to a Memorial Day barbecue and are buying a whole new outfit. (Late spring, early summer) What do you buy?
> 
> Here's the fun part: your budget:
> Shoes: $100
> ...


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've never felt the need to buy a new outfit to attend a friend's Memorial Day barbecue/cook-out, and the reality of it is that most of the men there would be wearing jeans and t-shirts, but what the heck, I'll play this game.

Shoes: Sperry Mako. I find these a bit more comfortable than AO's. They can be found at the local mall for around $70, I guess.
Alternate Shoes: Sperry Billfish. Also nice. And since I already own a pair of the Makos, why not buy the Billfish this time? I think they cost about $95.

Pants: I'd get myself a pair of Men's Regular Plain Front Traditional Fit Legacy Chino Pants. In Vintage Brick. Gotta be in Vintage Brick for this event. $35 right now, although I'm morally certain LE will have a discount coupon or discount code good for 25% or 30% off, within the next week or so, if one isn't already available.

Shirt: Also from Lands End - a Men's Regular Classic Short Sleeve Madras Shirt. Also just under $35, before any discount code. Why not?

Accessories & Furnishings: I'd pick up a webbed D-ring canvas belt ($18 at Old Navy), some underwear (Merona boxers - $5 at Target), and a pair of aviator-style sunglasses ($15 from a wide variety of stores or from the sunglass cart in the mall). This leaves me $12 under the limit, so if I felt like wearing socks (and let's not get into a big debate over whether I should wear socks) I could also afford a colorful pair of inexpensive argyles from Target.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I brought this thread alive again because Memorial Day approaches and I am soooo sick of spending the day remembering those who fought for our freedoms which would include my dead uncle at Anzio Beachhead though technically he didn't die on Anzio, more like in jail in the 60s, the bastard. I want to celebrate the efforts of the departed by buying me a whole mess of new clothes. Do not be deterred by the fact that this thread was begun by a member who has begun a more recent one about hugging his mom in a fur coat. Like you haven't ever done that. But to the Mem Day clothes, I'm thinking maybe a red seersucker suit, anybody familiar with those, I really like them and I wish there was a thread about them with lots of pictures of the same suit repeated over and over, Can anybody help me here?



Jovan said:


> Who cares. I'm just going to go in a t-shirt and jean shorts.





Jovan said:


> Shoes: Bass Weejun
> Shorts: L.L. Bean khaki
> Shirt: Lands' End madras
> Accessories and Furnishings: Leatherman Ltd. belt


Well make up your mind already.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Check the date of the first post you quoted.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes I am aware that you _attempted_ to write the first post on April Fools, but you should also know that, what with time zone changes and all, not all April Fools material actually arrives on April Fools. So there.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Check the date of the first post you quoted.





Peak and Pine said:


> Yes I am aware that you _attempted_ to write the first post on April Fools, but you should also know that, what with time zone changes and all, not all April Fools material actually arrives on April Fools. So there.


Hey, that multiquote thing is cool. Thanks, Jovan.

Time zones between Florida and Maine, eh? I think what Peak is really trying to say is that by the time he was done reading your post aloud to himself (that's what "and all" refers to), it was April 2nd.


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

"If I have to purchase at least one new item, I'll buy some new underwear at Sam's Club for $6. That leaves me $234 to supply the beer."

- Andy B.

I vote for Andy B. as the winner.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The post you quote from Andy B. was made nine weeks ago and, sadly, Andy B. is now no longer with us. It's a tragic, horrible story and I'd rather not discuss it.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually I guess I was wrong there. I see he posted yesterday. Not so horribly tragic after all. But I still don't want to discuss it.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I would just wear a shirt the color of barbecue sauce and let the rest of the outfit take care of itself.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I would just wear a shirt the color of barbecue sauce and let the rest of the outfit take care of itself.


Not going to cut it--we have mustard based and ketchup based and both the colors and affectionados clash.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

cdavant said:


> Not going to cut it--we have mustard based and ketchup based and both the colors and affectionados clash.


Two words: tie-dye.


----------



## Wes IV (May 10, 2011)

cdavant said:


> Memorial day is traditional Southern seersucker opening day. Overstock has seersucker suits for $90, JAB for $129, cheap shirt, no tie--the rest would be trivial. A Memorial Day BBQ down here has a lot of people and will often be at a Country Club or a house built for entertaining. Smaller parties are "cook-outs" and shorts, pull-over shirts and boat shoes are worn if it's in somebody's back yard.


Seersucker seen as early as Easter sunrise services here in the "Deep South" is quite common. We may be a bit ahead of the more northern-southern states. (Northern-Southern? Pass me another mint julep please!)


----------



## Wes IV (May 10, 2011)

Not sure about the entire ensemble but definately the American flag belt from Eliza B. About $40 I think.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Actually I guess I was wrong there. I see he posted yesterday. Not so horribly tragic after all. But I still don't want to discuss it.


Yeah, of course you wouldn't. Just pay him the money you owe already.


----------

